

Another Russian boy killed by American adopters in Texas - jenko
http://rt.com/news/russian-child-killed-texas-496/

======
sp332
"Another"?

Edit: here is the law that was mentioned, just passed in late December.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_law_of_Russian_Federat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_law_of_Russian_Federation_no._272-FZ_of_2012-12-28)
It was named after a Russian adoptee who died of heatstroke in Virginia.

~~~
astine
The was an incident in Virginia not long ago. Mistreatment of Russian adoptees
by American parents is a current hot-topic in the Russian press. Russia
recently banned American adoptions of Russian children.

~~~
sp332
While terrible, it doesn't seem to be on the same level as feeding a kid
psychotropics and beating him. [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/02...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/02/27/AR2009022701549.html)

